
Why Is Money in Asia Circles? - polm23
https://www.dampfkraft.com/money-asia-circles.html
======
wakenmeng
The money in China is not always circle. All the dynasties, the money used to
be rectangle 铢, paper 票, and circle. And Before Spanish trading, the circle
money in china has shown up, like the Qin dynasty, they use circle money in
221 BC.

~~~
segfaultbuserr
Yep, fiat paper money was adopted in China since the 11th century.

~~~
nosianu
The article is not about the origins of currency in Asia, nor on who first
introduced (a) "circle currency", but why three major currencies ended up
being named similarly (today).

Even if as the parent comment says China had round money previously that would
not explain that, unless you can provide a line of reasoning similar to the
one in the article showing how/why Korea and Japan ended up with "circle"
based on that previous Chinese money the parent mentioned. Not that the
article provides any hard prove, AFAICS it's conjecture based on what sounds
likely, and I think it at least _does_ sound a lot more likely than an
explanation based on that Chinese 221 BC "circle money".

~~~
coldtea
> _Even if as the parent comment says China had round money previously that
> would not explain that, unless you can provide a line of reasoning similar
> to the one in the article showing how /why Korea and Japan ended up with
> "circle" based on that previous Chinese money the parent mentioned._

First, why wouldn't they? They borrowed terms and cultural ideas from one
another all the time and have several words common. If anything, it's the
theory in the article that has the burden of proof.

------
pimlottc
The title’s a bit hard to parse; I though “Asia” was a modifier to “Circles”.
“Why is Asian Money Circular” might be clearer.

~~~
lotyrin
"Why is money called 'circles' in Asia?" is what I'd suggest.

------
chewxy
Chinese money has always been round. Ironically they were called 方穿 (square
through) money. They were there since the warring states era.

Article is about the etymology of yuan (circle) and it's derivatives like yen
and won

------
mikhailfranco
圆 is a deep match for silver coins, because it also means full moon, which is
the ultimate silver circle.

